# Any police officers out there?



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

I am looking to connect with some professionals in the law enforcement World. I just took my NPOST, but while I wait for the results to come back I want to tailor my resume a little better for Law Enforcement. Is there anyone that would be willing to look over my resume that is in Law Enforcement?


----------

